

100 vim commands every programmer should know - touchcream
http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/100-vim-commands-every-programmer-should-know

======
switz
Now, I'm hardly a vim expert, but isn't :w! force write? I believe :q! is exit
without saving.

~~~
akirk
Indeed. Quite amazingly someone told the author in a comment only 2 years
after the post was published in 2008 of this error.

Too bad the author didn't bother to correct this fatal flaw.

